# Donnarumma non convocato dal PSG per scelta tecnica



## LukeLike (20 Novembre 2021)

Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


risposta a don Vito?


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

Andrà alla Juventus


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


E' il metodo tipico del clan Raiola. Provocare, arrivare alla rottura per farsi cedere.


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E' il metodo tipico del clan Raiola. Provocare, arrivare alla rottura per farsi cedere.


il problema è che se lo sceicco va davanti a Raiola quest'ultimo si inchina e lo supplica di scoreggiargli in faccia, ringraziandolo pure per l'onore. Raiola per lui è solo un prosciutto del supermercato, se lo mette via e se lo dimentica finché non scade senza problemi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


Oggi quindi clinscittt senza neppure cambiarsi.

Le sue ambizioni diverse non pensavo fossero così evolute. 
Fenomeno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


Dopo le loro dichiarazioni era dovuto!
Rispetto per il PSG in questo caso
Mostra gli attributi! e luccica la gabbia


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> il problema è che se lo sceicco va davanti a Raiola quest'ultimo si inchina e lo supplica di scoreggiargli in faccia, ringraziandolo pure per l'onore. Raiola per lui è solo un prosciutto del supermercato, se lo mette via e se lo dimentica finché non scade senza problemi.


Raiola col psg non la vince. 
Al limite per farlo stare zitto lo fanno affogare nelle banconote ma se vogliono tenersi il modigliani, anche solo per appenderlo al muro, lo fanno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


situazione da seguire con gusto.
mi fa godere più lui del milan ormai.
vediamo se al prossimo trasferimento a gennaio prende un'altra commissione ahaahah.
e ricordiamo le parole del tontolone "a parigi me la godo"


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> situazione da seguire con gusto.
> mi fa godere più lui del milan ormai.
> vediamo se al prossimo trasferimento a gennaio prende un'altra commissione ahaahah.
> e ricordiamo le parole del tontolone "a parigi me la godo"


Sarà col retino sotto la tour eiffel a caccia di farfalle. 
L'area di rigore gli sta stretta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

spetta... ma non er proibito schiaffarlo in tribuna pena denuncia per mobbing?
mi sa che lo sceicco adesso rischia grosso


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spetta... ma non er proibito schiaffarlo in tribuna pena denuncia per mobbing?
> mi sa che lo sceicco adesso rischia grosso


sul sito del psg si parla di gastroenterite venuta ieri... Non si fa mancare nulla Donnarumma, butta fuori pure dal suo corpo, e da entrambe le uscite!


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Sai che spettacolo se lo sceicco lo tiene lì a fare il nano da giardino per cinque anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sai che spettacolo se lo sceicco lo tiene lì a fare il nano da giardino per cinque anni


C'è poco da scherzare con quelli, se li fai arrabbiare buttano 200 milioni e lo lasciano al campo di allenamento per 5 anni. 

Ma mi sono accorto ora che hanno anche RIco come altro portiere, cosi..


----------



## Giangy (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


Andrà dai gobbi in estate, a Gennaio la vedo dura un cambio di squadra per Dollarumma, anche perchè i gobbi devono vendere il polacco prima, quindi credo si sposti più in estate. Avrà da fare ancora 6 mesi di panca l'ex 99.


----------



## princeps (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


dicono per una gastrointerite


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

È praticamente fuori rosa, ottimo


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> dicono per una gastrointerite


Avrà contato a cena les escargots come conta i rigori.


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è poco da scherzare con quelli, se li fai arrabbiare buttano 200 milioni e lo lasciano al campo di allenamento per 5 anni.
> 
> Ma mi sono accorto ora che hanno anche RIco come altro portiere, cosi..


infatti pochettino ha menzionato pure rico nell’ultima intervista quindi fa capire che lui di donnarumma proprio non aveva bisogno. È un soprammobile.


----------



## kipstar (20 Novembre 2021)

per me comunque dai gobbi non ci va....


----------



## Mika (20 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Andrà dai gobbi in estate, a Gennaio la vedo dura un cambio di squadra per Dollarumma, anche perchè i gobbi devono vendere il polacco prima, quindi credo si sposti più in estate. Avrà da fare ancora 6 mesi di panca l'ex 99.


Devono pagarlo però, perché agli sceicchi non porti via gente con 5 anni di contratto a zero  Piuttosto lo tengono 5 anni in panca.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

Dedicato a quelli del downgreid in porta e con Tata arriviamo settimi (l’anno scorso).
Sono gli stessi che negano il problema infortuni?
Per fortuna in tanti su questo forum avevano previsto tutto, chi da molto tempo chi da meno.


----------



## King of the North (20 Novembre 2021)

Si continua ad ipotizzare uno sbarco di Dollar a Torino ma ci si dimentica di due passaggi fondamentali:
1 - Dollar ha un contratto lungo col PSG, dunque chi lo vuole deve offrire parecchi soldi.
2 - Il PSG si sa che non ha bisogno di soldi pertanto se decidesse di tenerselo se lo tiene e basta. Negli anni ha trattenuto Neymar, Mbappe, Verratti….


----------



## Zenos (20 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dopo le loro dichiarazioni era dovuto!
> Rispetto per il PSG in questo caso
> Mostra gli attributi! e luccica la gabbia


Noi invece a stendergli tappeti e buttare petali di fiori per questo ameba traditore.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Novembre 2021)

Queste so' soddisfazioni.

Tornare a sorridere dopo essersi liberati da un cancro.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Novembre 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Si continua ad ipotizzare uno sbarco di Dollar a Torino ma ci si dimentica di due passaggi fondamentali:
> 1 - Dollar ha un contratto lungo col PSG, dunque chi lo vuole deve offrire parecchi soldi.
> 2 - Il PSG si sa che non ha bisogno di soldi pertanto se decidesse di tenerselo se lo tiene e basta. Negli anni ha trattenuto Neymar, Mbappe, Verratti….


Ma lo stesso Psg potrebbe valutare che non valga la pena tenerselo, se lo vede come riserva di Navas.
O ci contano davvero per il futuro oppure non credo gli faccia schifo risparmiarsi un ingaggio, però almeno vorranno rientrare dell'investimento fatto (commissione Raiola). Magari per 20-30 milioni lo danno via.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Novembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma lo stesso Psg potrebbe valutare che non valga la pena tenerselo, se lo vede come riserva di Navas.
> O ci contano davvero per il futuro oppure non credo gli faccia schifo risparmiarsi un ingaggio, però almeno vorranno rientrare dell'investimento fatto (commissione Raiola). Magari per 20-30 milioni lo danno via.


pero bisogno trovare chi ti da 20-30 mil + stipendio 7-8 mil per un portiere che va a caccia di farfalle  
navas ormai ha 35 anni, lo sceicco puo benissimo tenersi dollar come secondo e poi sostituire navas


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


Godo, grande pochettino vero hombre vertical.
La scusa del cag0tto sembra fintissima.
Mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia di raiola in questo momento.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


Confido in Allegri che ha sempre puntato sul codice fiscale, anche in estate non voleva proprio O dollar ed il suo padrino creano solo problemi.

Comunque tra 3 mesi, di questo passo, diventerà la sorella Vernon Dursley.. Troveremo Dollar volare come un pallone nel cielo.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Le dichiarazioni fatte in settimana non sono casuali,badate bene,c'è una regia dietro,questo vuole arrivare alla rottura per accasarsi a torino.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Novembre 2021)

Questo viene schifato anche dal suo allenatore


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni fatte in settimana non sono casuali,badate bene,c'è una regia dietro,questo vuole arrivare alla rottura per accasarsi a torino.


È stato anche il mio primo pensiero, però devono pagarlo, minimo 15 milioni - e non credo lo sceicco sarebbe soddisfatto - più 7 milioni a lui... Difficile e in ogni caso sarebbe un suicidio


----------



## markjordan (20 Novembre 2021)

magari andasse alla juve


----------



## overlord (20 Novembre 2021)

''Qui gioco con i gampionih'' hi hi hihi
Si si...si vede.


----------



## mil77 (20 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni fatte in settimana non sono casuali,badate bene,c'è una regia dietro,questo vuole arrivare alla rottura per accasarsi a torino.


Spero vada alla juve, il problema è con quali soldi lo pagano?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

nel frattempo keylor navas espulso nella gara con il nantes ed è entrato rico al posto di neymar.


----------



## Giangy (20 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Spero vada alla juve, il problema è con quali soldi lo pagano?


Questo è anche vero, anche perchè pare che il ciclo gobbo sia finito in tutto, non esistono più i tempi di CR7.


----------



## Zenos (20 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni fatte in settimana non sono casuali,badate bene,c'è una regia dietro,questo vuole arrivare alla rottura per accasarsi a torino.


Eppure è così evidente...


----------



## Viulento (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nel frattempo keylor navas espulso nella gara con il nantes ed è entrato rico al posto di neymar.


Attenti!!! Spostatevi tutti sto schizzando ad idrante!!


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nel frattempo keylor navas espulso nella gara con il nantes ed è entrato rico al posto di neymar.


Azz...
Se alla prossima fa da riserva pure a rico a raiola viene la fame nervosa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Novembre 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> magari andasse alla juve


Certo, cosi si appropriano del portiere italiano più forte per altri 20 anni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Novembre 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Certo, cosi si appropriano del portiere italiano più forte per altri 20 anni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Novembre 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Certo, cosi si appropriano del portiere italiano più forte per altri 20 anni.


20 anni con raiola? sisi


----------



## Mika (20 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure è così evidente...


Devono pagarlo, che ha 5 anni di contratto e a 0 il PSG non lo darà mai, tanto sono così ricchi da pagarlo per farlo scaldare in panchina o tribuna. Lo hanno preso pure a 0 quindi non c'è nemmeno la storia del non fare minusvalenze.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Per me questa situazione é un chiaro avvertimento a Raiola e non un preludio di un approdo alla Juve.

'O stai zitto o non ci pensiamo 2 volte a tribunare i tuoi assistiti'. Il costo del stipendio? Non se ne fregano.
Le uscite di Dollarman ('mi disturba' riferendosi alla situazione con Navas) e di Raiola non saranno state ricevute con troppa gioia ne dalla societa ne dal resto della squadra.


----------



## Zenos (21 Novembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Devono pagarlo, che ha 5 anni di contratto e a 0 il PSG non lo darà mai, tanto sono così ricchi da pagarlo per farlo scaldare in panchina o tribuna. Lo hanno preso pure a 0 quindi non c'è nemmeno la storia del non fare minusvalenze.


Ne riparliamo tra 2 mesi al massimo tra 8.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Novembre 2021)

è esilarante vedere come non ci sia moderazione tra i tifosi e di come un parere possa cambiare in base a singoli episodi. Siamo passati da "avete visto, si puo mandare in tribuna zizzo, dovevamo farlo pure noi, tanto tatarusanu è un ottimo portiere (dopo il rigore parato al derby  )" a "tatarusanu è una pippa immonda (dopo la papaera coi viola)"


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.



In castigo per la sua uscita priva di rispetto per i compagni.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è esilarante vedere come non ci sia moderazione tra i tifosi e di come un parere possa cambiare in base a singoli episodi. Siamo passati da "avete visto, si puo mandare in tribuna zizzo, dovevamo farlo pure noi, tanto tatarusanu è un ottimo portiere (dopo il rigore parato al derby  )" a "tatarusanu è una pippa immonda (dopo la papaera coi viola)"


La papera che ha fatto tatarusanu guarda che l'ha fatta pure Donnarumma e pure più di una volta..
Una volta ci costò una coppa italia.

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi sono pippe tutti e due ..


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


Secondo me la notte piange ripensando a quanto stava bene al Milan.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Secondo me la notte piange ripensando a quanto stava bene al Milan.


Peggio per lui. Aveva altre ambizioni a quanto pare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo tra 2 mesi al massimo tra 8.


Ma io ci spero solo che è impossibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Azz...
> Se alla prossima fa da riserva pure a rico a raiola viene la fame nervosa.


non ha certo bisogno di essere nervoso per avere fame


----------



## Love (22 Novembre 2021)

cosi si fa...giusto...nelle grandi società le intromissioni esterne non sono accettate...stop.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La papera che ha fatto tatarusanu guarda che l'ha fatta pure Donnarumma e pure più di una volta..
> Una volta ci costò una coppa italia.
> 
> Nella peggiore delle ipotesi sono pippe tutti e due ..


se la carriera di dollar finisse oggi stesso, tatarusanu gli potrebbe solo lustrare i guanti. All'eta in cui dollar esordiva nel milan o vinceva l'europeo da titolare, il buon tata succhiava il sangue alle vergini in transilvania


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se la carriera di dollar finisse oggi stesso, tatarusanu gli potrebbe solo lustrare i guanti. All'eta in cui dollar esordiva nel milan o vinceva l'europeo da titolare, il buon tata succhiava il sangue alle vergini in transilvania


Contestualizziamo però anche cosa era quel milan.
Cosi magari capiamo anche perchè le belle cappellate gli erano tutte perdonate.

Tatarusanu resterà nella memoria di tutti come un discreto portiere, nulla più nulla meno.
Vedremo che ne sarà del buon donna.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contestualizziamo però anche cosa era quel milan.
> Cosi magari capiamo anche perchè le belle cappellate gli erano tutte perdonate.
> 
> Tatarusanu resterà nella memoria di tutti come un discreto portiere, nulla più nulla meno.
> Vedremo che ne sarà del buon donna.


non era il milan dei campioni, ma un sedicenne che diventa titolare scavalcando diego lopez uno che cmq i pali del real madrid li ha difesi e abbiati uno che in carriera qualcosa ha vinto vorra pur dire qualcosa? o la storia della maglia che pesa e sansiro esigente che non perdona non valgono piu?
Che poi dollar si stia perdendo e sta entrando nella categoria dei talenti che si sono persi per strada sembra sempre piu evidente pero affermare che dollar vale un tata qualsiasi è esagerato.


----------



## sacchino (22 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è stato convocato per il match di Ligue 1 tra il Paris Saint-Germain e il Nantes in programma oggi alle 17 al Parco dei Principi. Nessun infortunio per il portiere della nazionale.


Bella figura di m.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non era il milan dei campioni, ma un sedicenne che diventa titolare scavalcando diego lopez uno che cmq i pali del real madrid li ha difesi e abbiati uno che in carriera qualcosa ha vinto vorra pur dire qualcosa? o la storia della maglia che pesa e sansiro esigente che non perdona non valgono piu?
> Che poi dollar si stia perdendo e sta entrando nella categoria dei talenti che si sono persi per strada sembra sempre piu evidente pero affermare che dollar vale un tata qualsiasi è esagerato.


Ma infatti io ho sempre detto che è stato un fenomeno di precocità.
Donnarumma è sempre stato più forti dei coetanei ma questo in automatico non ne fa un fenomeno assoluto.

Buffon da minorenne esordì nel parma e si dimostrò capace di giocare in serie A, in quella serie A, e poi in champions.
Abbiati aveva qualche anno in più ma si prese anche lui il posto e vinse lo scudetto in quel milan e in quella serie A.

Io resto sempre convinto donnarumma sia un fenomeno da circo.
Non dico uscirà dal grande calcio ma la sua carriera sarà sempre persa tra realtà e finzione, in pieno stile raiola.
Parliamo di uno che di mestiere spaccia cessi per calciatori e calciatori per campioni.

Questo però lo scopriremo non oggi e nemmeno domani, tra qualche anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Novembre 2021)

Non vorrei interrompere l'idillio, ma Navas è stato espulso per cui con ogni probabilità Donnarumma giocherà titolare la prossima.

Penso la sua sarà una stagione travagliata, come si merita.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io ho sempre detto che è stato un fenomeno di precocità.
> Donnarumma è sempre stato più forti dei coetanei ma questo in automatico non ne fa un fenomeno assoluto.
> 
> Buffon da minorenne esordì nel parma e si dimostrò capace di giocare in serie A, in quella serie A, e poi in champions.
> ...


dollar se resta con raiola è destinato solo a peggiorare, chiunque con due neuroni funzionanti sapeva che andare al PSG era la scelta peggiore perche il posto da titolare non era sicuro anche se qualche tifoso riteneva che avrebbe scalzato navas con facilità, uno che ha giocato e vinto finali di champion  purtroppo zizzo non sa tenere a mente manco il conto su 5 rigori figuriamoci se poteva fare certe valutazioni


----------

